# Spectral Diagnostics (T.EDT)



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Firstly, I am not trying to promote or even recommend the above stock and secondly, I seldom invest in these unproven, no dividend stocks. The shares I presently own are the residual from my last speculative purchase several years ago which failed but they invested their remaining assets in this company. Do your own DD. In any event, from what I understand the company is nearing the end of its phase 3 clinical trial for treating Sepsis. I believe the process is approved in Europe and Japan and this company has the rights for USA and Canada. Its been on a bit of a run over the past few weeks, presumably in anticipation of favourable ruling and approval from the FDA. If approved the upside potential "may" be significant. I think the process has been under development for 10 yrs or thereabouts but again, make your own call but thought I would throw it out there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

The technical chart looks solid. Bollinger Bands show a sign that the current trend might continue.


----------

